# Re: Horse Riding?



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

* Hi all,
I would love to learn to ride again! I used to when i was younger, and have missed the horses! Is there an age limit at riding stables to go back for refresher lessons? Thanks in advance *


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

I've never heard of an upper age limit. If you learned to ride ages ago you might find some things have changed. I met a lady once who had been taught to ride by gripping on with her knees! And she had no concept of using the legs for anything other than to kick on, it was all reins as far as she knew. She was about 70 though and learned tride as a child. 

If you want to progress faster go for a private lesson so you can have one-to-one tuition, or a lunge lesson if you need to work on your riding position. Group lessons can be fun, but you probably don't want to be in with a group of children if you're adult because you'd maybe feel the odd one out. Also you don't learn half so much in a group lesson as in a private lesson. Some riding schools also run clubs or competitions where you can hire a school horse for the day. 

Good luck and have fun! x


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

No there's no age limit! but I would probably book a private lesson just incase you do end up in a class full of kids!

So jealous, wish I could start horse riding again


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Just an idea at present! Not gonig till i've lost my weight lol. wouldnt want to put the horse under any pressure PMSL*


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

once you get back on it will probably all come back to you! ive sort of given up now sold 2 of my 4,and have lost interest,it may come back,AND STOP WORRYING ABOUT YOUR WEIGHT!!!!!!!riding schools cater for EVERYONE.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Yeb dont worry about weight they will give you the right horse, it'll help you if you want to lose weight, its great exercise!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> *Just an idea at present! Not gonig till i've lost my weight lol. wouldnt want to put the horse under any pressure PMSL*


i had to laugh.sorry.. i'd hateto think what size horse i would need..cart horse i think...but i'd give everyone a laugh trying to get on one now


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Private lessons are definatly the way to go. I got into riding at 17 and didnt want to be surrounded by little kids who had been riding since they could walk! hehe! It's much better to have the one on one tuition as your learn alot more and definatlty enjoy yourself alot more! Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> * Hi all,
> I would love to learn to ride again! I used to when i was younger, and have missed the horses! Is there an age limit at riding stables to go back for refresher lessons? Thanks in advance *


Where abouts are you??

mazzi xx


----------



## pollyb (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello! good luck with all the riding, check out horsehero.co.uk for fabby how-to video's fo all aspects of horse care and riding by top proffesionals such as Laura Betcholstiemer (olympic squad dressage) Harry meade, kitty boggis and laura collet (eventers) as well as much much more!


----------



## hunkyhorse (Oct 24, 2008)

Why not try contacting a couple of horse riding stables now? You might think your overweight but explain your situation to them and i'm sure they'll be supportive. 

Every stables i've been to have been really keen to get people into horses as they know how much fun it can be and would make sure that you were comfortable with the horse your were given and the lesson you were put into. You'll find you'll meet a lot of people like you and as it was mentioned before once you start riding you'll lose weight in no time! its a great form of exercise!


----------



## Colliepoodle (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm probably too late to this but can I offer a word of advice?

If you haven't ridden before, or for ages, see if you can have half an hour's lesson to start with because you WILL ache!

I taught a bloke a few years ago who was very cocksure of himself. He was very sporty and could ride but hadn't ridden for years. I told him he would be wise to stick to half an hour to start with "Oh no, I'll be fine, I do all sorts of exercise".... I said that's as maybe, but riding uses muscles you don't use in many other sports... "Oh no, I'll be fine"

Fair enough then. I gave him an hour's lesson.

When he got off, he said "I feel great - don't ache at all". I told him it's usually a day or two later that you start to feel it. He didn't believe a word of it "No, I'm very fit" etc etc.....

The next week I asked him how he'd felt after his lesson the week before...

"Do you know what" he said "I was in absolute f*****g agony"


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

^^^ LOL! some people just won't listen!


----------

